# Paracord for start



## williamson88 (May 19, 2017)

I have a Evinrude outboard and was wondering if anyone has used paracord as a pull start rope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamefisherjon (May 20, 2017)

Recoil rope? Or wrap around flywheel and pull? If to wrap around the flywheel it would work fine. Not sure on a recoil system but it should have enough abrasion resistance that it should work


94 xlt 5speed 3.0v6


----------



## Stumpalump (May 20, 2017)

Home Depot type stores have lawn mower parts like pull ropes that I think would be better than the thinner paracord.


----------



## turbotodd (May 20, 2017)

Seems like I remember seeing a kevlar-reinforced starter rope for some type machine. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## KMixson (May 20, 2017)

It should work. For how long is the question? Recoil ropes are made to be abrasion resistant for what they are worth. Some seem to be better than others. They are also made to keep them from wedging into the groove and binding up as you pull it. Paracord seems like it compresses easily and it might cause problems due to that. You will have to test it to find out.


----------



## Johnny (May 20, 2017)

IMO - paracord deteriorates when exposed to UV and very well may
do the same when exposed to petroleum products . . . . 

I personally would only use cord that has been designed to be a pull cord.
such as for lawnmowers and outboards.

on all my vintage Johnson 25 electric start motors, I had a dowel stick with a lawnmower
cord in a zip-top bag under the cowl for the "dead batt" situations. Some of my motors
didn't have a recoil start - just the flywheel pull.

as DaleH says: do it right - do it once !!


----------



## timsmcm (May 20, 2017)

Maybe he wants a survival ready motor. Be prepaired.


----------



## The10Man (May 20, 2017)

I've used paracord as a pull start rope before and I don't recommend it. With the paracord I used the inner portion or white fibers of the paracord pulled out with the knob in my hand but at least a foot of the outer portion frayed and got stripped off, getting stuck all in the pull cord assembly. It was a mess and left me stranded on the water. 

My issue didn't happen the first time I cranked ip the motor with the paracord, but it didn't take long, maybe the 6th or 7th time. 

I'm not sure if all paracord is equal or if I was using some kind of cheaper, inferior cord but 
my suggestion would be to pay the extra few bucks and get cord that is made to start motors.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 21, 2017)

I am a big fan of paracord, of course it held me to my parachutes so I am partial to it. It is also great for field expedient repairs. It does have limitations. If it were all I had on hand, I would use it to start a motor. Would I rely on it solely? No. I would have a spare pull cord for my motor in my emergency kit onboard.


----------



## Johnny (May 22, 2017)

ParaTrooper - I agree.

the more years you spend in boats, the bigger your "survival" box gets.
spark plugs, drain plugs, prop, shear pins, starting fluid, sunblock lotion, starting rope,
mirror, flares, orange smoke bombs, flashlight, extra fishing line, extra lures, yada yada yada




.


----------



## KMixson (May 22, 2017)

Johnny said:


> ParaTrooper - I agree.
> 
> the more years you spend in boats, the bigger your "survival" box gets.
> spark plugs, drain plugs, prop, shear pins, starting fluid, sunblock lotion, starting rope,
> mirror, flares, orange smoke bombs, flashlight, extra fishing line, extra lures, yada yada yada




Then pretty soon you will need a bigger boat to carry your "survival box". Then you will need more survival equipment for the bigger boat which in turn creates a vicious cycle. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (May 22, 2017)

*yep !!* and then a place to store the Auto Inflate Survival Raft !!!




and to just think: all this hoopla started from just wanting to use paracord for a pull start !!!!
:LMFAO: 


.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 22, 2017)

Johnny said:


> ParaTrooper - I agree.
> 
> the more years you spend in boats, the bigger your "survival" box gets.
> spark plugs, drain plugs, prop, shear pins, starting fluid, sunblock lotion, starting rope,
> ...



I keep a simple kit, one of everything that I think will possibly break, and a few things that shouldn't break. All but the smoke bombs and flares you mentioned I carry, plus a tomahawk, machete, cell phone battery and of course my 550 cord. It all fits in a StormCase and takes up the space in my boat no one uses anyway. 

Your auto inflate rescue raft may take a little altering to my 14ft, but I think I could find room for it. Ha HA


----------

